# just out of curiousity



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

it seems like the 1/2 of people here dont live on the ocean.
That makes me wonder....everyone here is computer literate.

in the off season, do y'all have computer games that you play to occupy your time until fishing season resumes in the spring?

I'll be the first to admit that i fly on "Microsoft Flight Simulator" , and I also play Sid Meyers "Pirates" in the slack time

I also do alot or WII stuff too

lets face it.... as much as i love to fish... i do actually have at least 2 months of down time
I'm curious as to what y'alll do in the down time

If you spend your day figuring out a 3:1 retrieve on a levelwinder as opposed to a 3:1 retrieve on a spin caster..........GET A LIFE


I'm just wondering what Y'all do for sh*ts-and Giggles in the down time


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

I get down there for maybe two weeks out of the year which is no where near long enough. 
The rest of the year I try learn all I can about surf fishing and think about what I would like to try different the next trip and wonder if I'll be lucky enough to run into the guys that I've fished with before or who I'll meet and fish with next.

Apart from that, my off time is spent messing around with computers, websites, woodwork, grandkids, and my better half.


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

You mean P&S isn't a game? Shucks, I thought I was on level 10.


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

For Me I hate the winter months. The old bones can't take the cold like it use to. But I try to keep busy tying fly's. I usually get involved in fly swaps.
How this works is you get 12 guy's to tie up 12 of the same fly & send it to the guy who starts the swap. In turn the guy collects all the flie's that come in & separates them & send each guy 12 different flie's from the guy's who sent them in. This way eash tyer gets 12 flie's. 1 from each tyer. You get to see what your fellow tyer is tying. It's pretty kool to get a package & it's not even your B-day. I usually try to get in at least 3 or 4 a year.
I also give demonstrations on tying fly's & teasers & try to help the youngsters get involved in the sport.
I have loads of equipment so I try & get everything serviced. Clean up my Rod's & reel's. Catch up on some reading & experimenting with some new material's to see what new flie's I can come up with.
I also surf fish & some of the plug's & lure's I use need so touching up. So I may need to shapen up or change a few hooks.
Then there is the task of getting the boat winterized,shrink wrapped & put up for the winter & in the spring paint the bottom & wax her all up.
I do try to get away for at least 2 week to the Caribbean to catch some warm weather fish. Maybe Panama this year. Caught Snook to 13lbs in Aruba,Permit ( my best 35lbs ) & Bone's in Belize, Sail's in Costa Rica. & big Rooster in Mexico. All on a Fly.
Momma just retired Sept.8th so next year we hope to do alot more traveling & stay away from the cold!


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

That's funny *Skink*, I was playing Pirates last night! I also spend a lot of time in Tribal Wars (tribalwars.net).


----------



## Mr. Hand (Jun 15, 2009)

Cats + catnip + laser pointer = GAME ON !!!


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

The Skink said:


> I'm just wondering what Y'all do for sh*ts-and Giggles in the down time



living here on the coast there is no down time... when everyone thinks there's nothing to do I'm out chasing oysters and clams, catching dogfish or on the warm days flounder in the shallow back bays... gotta head inland/up north for a vacation from all this hard work...


----------



## gasmanbucs (Mar 6, 2006)

*still fish*

i go fishing in the lakes up here in nc for stripper


----------



## Fins&butt4me (Sep 7, 2009)

When not fishing I enjoy hand painting fresh water crankbaits. I sale or give them to friends and tournament anglers.


----------



## captmark (Oct 10, 2008)

Call of Duty is a great game,
next month the COD Modern warfare is out.

Some Lara Croft.

I'll be looking into pirates, sounds cool!


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

1. Custom golf club shop in the garage.
2. Create/Design and teach online classes for the comm colleges on the side.


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

captmark said:


> Call of Duty is a great game,
> next month the COD Modern warfare is out.
> 
> Some Lara Croft.
> ...


im all about some Call of Duty. 

and fine, if no one else is going to admit it, i will...World of Warcraft!!!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Eddy Gurge said:


> That's funny *Skink*, I was playing Pirates last night! I also spend a lot of time in Tribal Wars (tribalwars.net).


I have it on the PSP.. pretty addictive. How do you NOT get the whole Spanish armanda from hunting you down?
...AAAARRRRRHHHHHH


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I got into a game call DarkOrbit last winter, that was pretty cool. Mostly if I'm going to play games I'll go online to onemorelevel.com or play Starcraft on the laptop.

Evan


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

Well There is no end to my fishing season. Seriously I fish all year round with day and weekend breaks for Hunting season. Beisdes that I do play video games sometimes but thats durring week nights. I also spend time tieing rigs and prepairing for fishing.
Tight Lines,
Tim


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Except for late December, January, and most of February I'm chasing freshwater catfish from my aunts place. You can catch the BIG ones in cold water, just not so much from the bank and there's no bait around to net. 

Deer season runs Oct 1 - January, doves around Labor Day, and turkeys in April so I stay fairly busy. 

Play some Xbox 360 in my downtime. Tie some (OK a lot) of jigs.


----------



## KenT (Oct 6, 2008)

End to the fishing season? There's really no end.

December to March -> Icefishing

March to May -> River fishing for steelhead

May to September -> Lake or river fishing

September to December -> River fishing for salmon, steelhead and brown trout

So you see...no off season at all!  I love living in Ontario 

The only possible off season...if you can call it that...are the one to two weeks when we are waiting for safe ice in the fall, or when we are waiting for ice to thaw in the spring. But there are always river fishing to fill that hole


----------



## avelaviar (Mar 19, 2009)

I play world of warcraft on my spare time...


----------



## avelaviar (Mar 19, 2009)

c0ch3s3 said:


> im all about some Call of Duty.
> 
> and fine, if no one else is going to admit it, i will...World of Warcraft!!!


I admit it what realm are you on? I am on KEL'THUZAD or how ever you spell it


----------



## gcfisherman (Oct 21, 2008)

Don't have any down time! A wife, two kids, two jobs! The only down time I get is when I get to come to the coast fishing.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

AL_N_VB said:


> I have it on the PSP.. pretty addictive. How do you NOT get the whole Spanish armanda from hunting you down?
> ...AAAARRRRRHHHHHH


I have a program to create sails and flags for Pirates
Heres my fleet of Ferrari Ships


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Off Season????? What's that?

lovin livin near Charleston


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

We still head down even in the winter. The rest of the time it's 4wheeling or hunting. Can't really get into computer games.


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

avelaviar said:


> I admit it what realm are you on? I am on KEL'THUZAD or how ever you spell it


im on grizzly hills.


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

read pier and surf and watch many instructional surf fishing video's on youtube.com. and try to improve on the squirrel launcher I've seen on youtube.


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

Ice fishing


----------



## JRS4BASS (Jul 12, 2009)

Well its been a while work has been killer. Im lucky to get 2weeks in the salt and I mainly Largemouth fish up here so thats what I do. If its 19deg Im fishing if its 110 deg I'm still fishing. I found a cool little spot near a dam up here in sparkle city when it rains the water rises kinda like incoming tide and you have to make a really long cast to get out to deep water but its good for 2 or 3 fish every time I go it close to home and I dont have to haul the boat around and it keeps my feet wet. I hope to be down for Thanksgiving probally in Charleston but I might drive North for a little fishing whats around in Nov.

Tight Lines, Josh :fishing:


----------

